# Help



## Riccardo (Jul 29, 2008)

Dear All, 

My family and I have been offered a great opportunity of joining you all in good old Malaysia. We estimate that we should be leaving London for KL in or about mid October – before then I was wandering if anyone out there can give any suggestions on the following: 

1.A reliable estate agent who can help us ascertain a good, yet reasonably priced, are to live in. Knowing what traffic can be like in KL I suspect I would need to be close to schools and work (Bangsar); 

2.On the subject of Schools – we have 2 very young daughters and, accordingly, would be looking for nursery age – can anyone suggest good international schools following the British Curriculum (perhaps a Montessori). Any pointers as to how long the enrolment process may be and how best to approach it? 

3.Obtaining good and reliable help – are there any does and don'ts and is it better to go through an agency? If so any recommendations? 

I look forward to receiving some good suggestions!! 

Thanks Ric


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Obtaining good and reliable help – are there any does and don'ts and is it better to go through an agency? If so any recommendations?.
Hi Ric, Can´t help with the other questions, however, our neighbour in Penang hired an Indonesian maid though an agency, (compulsory?) she paid the agency, the girls air fare, gave her a new mobile when she arrived and yet the maid disappeared 3 days later, presumably into the black economy!. Private message me if you want more info. Regards Rob


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! If you are being transferred, be sure to get as much help as possible from your employer. For that matter, if you are taking a job with a new employer, the same applies. And congratulations on your new adventure.


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

Hi Riccardo

Penang is not such a big place however if your are working there you will probably want to locate somewhere in between that and where you will be sending your kids to school. Seems like a lot of the industry and commercial activity is down in the south nearer to the airport and free zone while the tourists are in the north either around Georgetown and Batu Feringi.

Perhaps if you can identify the area where you are working it might be easier to offer suggestions on your questions.


----------



## olgab (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Riccardo,
Is it Penang or KL you are moving to?
If KL than there are 5 montessori schools here (few of them in bangsar area)! I would imagine it is relatively easy to get in. I had no problems 3 month ago when my son started.
Olga B


----------



## olgab (Aug 25, 2008)

And it is cheaper and (in my opinion better) to get a maid through recommendations. Using an agency could be too expensive and still no guaranties. I could ask around if you wish, just specify the dates and terms.


----------



## asciii (Oct 10, 2008)

some agencies are ok..some are expensive..some provide good maid..some doesnt screen the maids properly..and thus brings in bad maid..the pros and cons are there..


----------

